# First Deer with a bow ***Pics added***



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

I've been hunting in ND for the last 18 years but never bow hunted before. A buddy of mine convinced me to get a bow and make a run at it. He's my first ever deer with a bow. Not a monster compared to some of the pics I've seen on here but he's my monster


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

He looks perfect. I'm in the same boat but I lost the velvet war and have to pull it off for the mount. Nice shot there. Congrats.

Dave


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I saw the pics of your deer, nicely done! :beer: Sorry to hear you lost the velvet for the mount......I'm leaving for the taxidermist now to see if I can keep mine or not, fingers crossed!


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

Sweet. Post pics of the mount when done. I'm heading to a few taxidermists tomorrow and the next day to find where I want it done at. Have fun and get ready for gun season. I plan to take my 2 gun tags with my bow as well.

Dave


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice,congrats!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

ANY deer with a bow is a trophy !!! Great buck!!


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! Good news.....the taxidermist said no problem saving the velvet. I'll post some pics of the mount when I get it back.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I said I would post up some pics when I got him back from the taxidermist so here they are. :beer: He did a really nice job repairing the velvet.


----------

